# ak47



## Kabuta (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, this is ak47 my friends.

Umm its kinda dank I guess.

I will have white rhino and purple sticky buds all this week!

Expect pictures of all of them!

As you are enjoying these pics, (this ganja and its crystals are chillin bringing kabuta pure EUphoria)!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 26, 2006)

*Very nice Kabuta. All i can say is keep those beautiful bud pics coming. Can't wait for the next round of pics.  *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Kabuta, once again very nice. Do you have any pictures from when they were alive?


----------



## rockydog (Jun 26, 2006)

nice man, do you grow that or buy it?


----------



## Kabuta (Jun 26, 2006)

I will be living in my own house in 2 years. I will be attending college and be in a dorm next year. This is just my personals to smoke on. I know a few green thumbs around here!


----------



## A.K. (Jun 27, 2006)

but kabuta your 18 right now, right (wink wink) gotta be 18 on this site now. damn man thats some good lookin bud you got there and i got the same question as rocky did you grow that?


----------



## Kabuta (Jun 27, 2006)

I am 18. I turned 18 on June 1st. As I said I know a few green thumbs around these parts. I did not grow this batch.

By the way, this was wrong this bud really is called white rhino. Ill have ak and 2 different purples by the end of the week.


----------

